# Marley is Preggo!



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

Marley, my long haired broken poor black (Phreckle's daughter) is heavily pregnant and is probably going to drop any day now. She was bred to my tailless little boy Rufio (Rhasputin's future boy) and I can't wait to see the litter. I am having Noname be a nanny for her since they are best friends... Hopefully she will do a good job! Marley did a great job as a nanny before so I have a good feeling that she will be an excellent mother.

I'll make sure to post photos when they are born and then again when they start getting hair! This litter should be interesting.


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

Looking forward to the photos when they are born


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

The babies are here and are getting their hair in! There was originally 11 babies which were gradually culled down to only 3. I honestly wasn't very happy with this litter... I thought I'd be getting some surprises but I was wrong =/
I have 3 females: A broken poor black, a broken pied rump black and another broken pied. I believe that's what you would call them anyway


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

That reverse rumpwhite sure is cute. My understanding is that the words broken and pied (or piebald) can be used interchangeably, as both just mean spotty.


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks  Yeah I think she may be the only keeper if I decide to keep any for myself at all. I need to get some new meecers but there's not a lot of breeders around her =/


----------

